

Speed Bumps That Flatten for Slow Speeds - divia
http://www.yankodesign.com/2008/12/11/speed-bumps-that-flatten-for-slow-speeds/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Much simpler just to use heavy duty rubber (or similar) and fill it with a
non-Newtonian fluid. Think cornstarch and water, or oobleck.

<http://www.google.com/search?q=oobleck>

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yHlAcASsf6U>

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fYj6Ju8IcW0>

